# Bremont Reliability?



## Zinzonzin (Jul 24, 2013)

Looking at Bremont but heard reports the mechanism quality's not good. Any experiences?


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

You get your money's worth, but not really from the movement. They put much more focus on the case and cram as much tech as they can into it.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

What movements do they use?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Thought they used ETA movements? Never heard any complaints about their movements though.


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

I think they use highly decorated ETA with or without (most likely without) some modifications:

the website claims "Modified calibre 13 1/4â€ BE-36AE automatic chronometer, 25 jewels, glucydur balance. Anachron balance spring, Nivaflex 1 mainspring, 28,800 bph, 38 hour power reserve, Bremont moulded and skeletised decorated rotor."

The features they describe, aside from the rotor, come standard with higher grade ETA movements, so I doubt Bremont really modifies their movements beyond decorations.


----------



## jpjsavage (Jul 9, 2011)

From what I've heard they have good movements, but a certain amount of style over substance for the rest of the watch perhaps. I would buy preowned and generally wouldn't pay more than Â£2.5k for any model that I've seen recently.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

If it`s ETA, there should be no problems.But,I have something different in my mind - why Bremonts are so expensive?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

They do a lot of modification to the case. You decide if that justifies the price.


----------



## Flesh (May 27, 2013)

I was looking at a used Bremont Solo a few months ago and was advised it came with a modified ETA 2836 movement. At a year old it was still just over the Â£2k mark and, while I thought it was nice, I did not think it justified the price tag.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

They are pricy considering the use ETA.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Many other high end watch companies use ETA that's no reason to be critical of Bremont. ETA movements are excellent, reliable and well known. To my knowledge there is a lot more to Bremont than just the movement although Damasko and Sinn also highly modify their watch cases and are considerably cheaper. Bremont do make some lovely looking watches but personally I have never given serious thought to buying one. Not too keen on their 10K "Special edition" Watches with bits of wood or metal in them either. More watch and less gimmick please.


----------



## Zinzonzin (Jul 24, 2013)

Some helpful comments here. Thanks all. I read that they're going to start making their own movements. Is this a response to is reliability issue and, if it is, should I spend this much cash on an untried manufacturer?


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

There isn't a reliability issue, ETA is the producer of most of the swiss watch industry's movements.

Better known brands, such as Tag, Brietling etc all use ETA.

People bitch about ETA because it is seen as being mass produced.

If you just care about the movement, it would be better to go with a slightly cheaper brand like Oris, Tag or Longines; they all use good quality ETA and are quite abit cheaper than Bremont and are more established brands. Alternatively, you could go the other way and pay a bit more to get a watch with an in-house movement.

You go for Bremont if you care about the quality case, they put a lot of time and effort into their cases and apply a lot of technology that most other manufacturers don't use. Off the top of my head, they have a special movement holder and have faraday cages built in.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Jeremy Fisher said:


> There isn't a reliability issue, ETA is the producer of most of the swiss watch industry's movements.
> 
> Better known brands, such as Tag, Brietling etc all use ETA.
> 
> ...


My Â£800.00 B&R has a beautifully finished tough case and bracelet, and is my daily beater, it is also anti magnetic / faraday cage built in, so what extra do you get for Bremont money?


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

bobbymonks said:


> My Â£800.00 B&R has a beautifully finished tough case and bracelet, and is my daily beater, it is also anti magnetic / faraday cage built in, so what extra do you get for Bremont money?


With both brands' ranges starting at around Â£2500, B&R and Bremont are watches which are in the same price range (RRP wise).

You get as much "extra" as you from B&R. Both effectively use none or slightly modified ETA movements. Beyond the extras snob value that brand association adds, much of the extra cost comes from case embellishments.

Although I do think that Bremont has some extras that I don't think B&R include. B&R to my knowledge does not use hardened steel for their cases, They also include various other tid-bits in their "trip-tick" construction, like a titanium middle-piece and anti-shock movement holder.

Whether or not this justifies their price point is down to personal opinion.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Personally i think bremont make some decent looking watches but are over optimistic regarding pricing, esp with the discount fiasco that went on with them, expect to lose money with resale.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

pugster said:


> Personally i think bremont make some decent looking watches but are over optimistic regarding pricing, esp with the discount fiasco that went on with them, expect to lose money with resale.


Apparently their code breaker watches sold out and likewise the ones using bits of wood from a salvaged ship (Cant remember the name of the ship off hand and for a 10K watch not that bothered) They do have a loyal following and do sell their watches. Not seen too many come up for sale so don't know what the resale is like on these watches but you could say the same for most high end watches, you are never going to get much on a resale.

Yes they do hardened cases etc but there are other brands (Already mentioned) At half the price that do the same. Damasko have introduced their own in house movements in watches with all the Bremont style extras and at a price that's less than the average Bremont (Just under 3K)

Bremont are nice enough watches so if someone is looking to buy to keep then no problem, don't get wound up on the whole ETA vs in house movements.


----------



## jpjsavage (Jul 9, 2011)

On the resale point, I think that you can be pretty confident about the value of some brands, but Bremont isn't one of them. Buy to keep and enjoy!


----------



## Zinzonzin (Jul 24, 2013)

A wealth of advice. There's a lot of expertise out there. The bit about the resale value was a helpful insight. On balance from this, I'll be passing on the Bremont.


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

Bremonts certainly divide opinion on most if not all forums. There's no doubting the craftsmanship of their cases, dials and decorated movements. And I've never heard of any issues with those movements either. I, like many others, just think their price point is way too high.

David


----------



## jpjsavage (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd love one, as I find their design interesting etc. But pre-owned all the way for me.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Defo pre owned.

They seem to do very well


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

What watch is worth the new price? Nothing in the Bremont price range.

I bought mine used, as i do with most of my watches.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I've not bought one as yet and will probably wait a while longer as they aren't really offering anything I want, though the fact they are using Eta movements would be a plus to me, not something that decided me against them. When Swatch Group really start reducing their distribution of ETA movements it will be interesting to see what brands like these do... Could be a while yet though ....


----------

